# What is Your Board?



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

it is 275 a month in PA and includes pretty much everything. stall. feed. cleaning, turning out bringing in, haltering fly spraying, taking care of small cuts and injuries. free range of property and the outdoor areana we dont have an indoor. fresh water. and i am the only boarder. its pretty much perfect.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in southeast PA, it is $165 for a stall where I am going to. That is just the stall though. We have to pay for hay, feed (they feed for you though), $20 for shavings for the stall once a month I believe. But I have miles of trails all over that start right off the property. They have a covered indoor arena that is perfect for year-round arena work. I can tell I won't be cold in the winter! They don't really show, and I'm one of 3 boarders and I know the boarders so it's nice to go knowing somebody  Altogether it is like $230-$250 a month? But I'll probably have a job by the time Jasper gets transported and my 18th birthday is in October so I be making lots of mula!  So it's nice to be able to know that I'm going to help pay for him.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I pay $385 for outside board in on the western border of Minnesota. I just started working part of it off this morning because it went up $100 since I have been gone over the summer (I paid $285 before I left because my BO bought a new barn right before I left and he kept my board the same as it was at the old barn because I had the only outside horse and it would have almost doubled my board to move to the new barn). 

I don't know what the stalled horses pay.. Something like $445 and $500 or something like that. The cheaper one is in the older barn that isn't as warm, but the stalls are huge. The bigger barn has better insulation and I think is heated. 

But we have a lovely indoor arena that is heated. It's not huge, but it's big enough to do a small barrel or pole run in. There are also 3 tack rooms and 2 wash stalls. I like it overall, it's pretty fancy.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

In east Texas- $350 month for 20x20 stall and full care (auto waterer cleaned daily, hay all day, grained twice daily, stall cleaned daily, fly spray when needed, care for minor cuts and scrapes) full use of property for riding, wash stall, 2 round pens, horse walker, and covered-lighted arena.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I work at the stable I keep my mare, so the board is only $150/month. That includes a stall, daily turnout, twice daily feedings, free choice hay. The only thing I provide is the grain. There's an indoor arena, 4 1/2 miles of trails, and there is a 30ish acre pasture available to ride in or if I wanted pasture board. It's not a super fancy barn by any means, but I trust the people that work there and it's a good deal. Oh, and I live in NW Indiana.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Barn I worked at not too long ago charged 250 for full board and that included almost everything, but you had to work your own horse.
Middle Georgia area.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Board where I'm at is 550 before gst/pst for a 12x12 stall and you get a locker. That also includes feed 2-3x daily (not totally sure) turnout, blanketing, fly spraying etc. We have 2 round pens, trails ten minutes away, hot/cold double wash rack, floor heat, automatic waterers, some sort of undeground poop conveyor (open a hatch, shovel it in, travels in the abyss), 110' by 220' heated indoor arena, 440' by 220' outdoor sand arena. I consider it 5 stars. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

FreeDestiny said:


> I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Board where I'm at is 550 before gst/pst for a 12x12 stall and you get a locker. That also includes feed 2-3x daily (not totally sure) turnout, blanketing, fly spraying etc. We have 2 round pens, trails ten minutes away, hot/cold double wash rack, floor heat, automatic waterers, some sort of undeground poop conveyor (open a hatch, shovel it in, travels in the abyss), 110' by 220' heated indoor arena, 440' by 220' outdoor sand arena. I consider it 5 stars.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

consider it 5 stars, more like I have never heard of horses or horse owners being so spoiled!!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha, its like cloud nine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

Free  I work off my board. But around Illinois full board isnt too expensive. About $325, it can go up to $450 the closer the location is to Chicago and how nice the facility is. Some barns usually take care of everything and all you have to do is ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

I live in Idaho and we just moved our horses into a boarding place that charges $125 per horse if they provide hay or $50 per horse if we provide hay. Pretty cheap for our area. So we buy our own hay.  It includes their own separate outdoor stall/run with cover, outdoor riding arena, round pen, turnout into pasture during the day, onsite hoof trimming, feeding 2x a day, and stall cleaning. They're awesome people that run the place and they do a lot of mounted shooting and camping/bonfires as a group with the boarders. Plus they don't have a ton of boarders which is nice. I'd give it a 4 out of 5 since its such a low price and includes all that, but not a 5 since it doesn't have an indoor arena.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have been paying $200 for outdoor boarding (discount from $225 for having 6 horses). Indoor board is $325 which incluses a 12x12 stall, hay, grain twice daily, turnout and blanketing. There isn't any arena. There is an indoor roundpen and tack area with a wash bay. There is many roads and some pasture to ride on. It's real close to thousands of acres of the Sheyenne National grasslands to ride in. Really nice people that own/run it

We did have them at another barn for a while that was close to town. There the board was $445 and the had a nice indoor arena. We only had to pay half of that because my wife worked there. There wasn't much for outdoor riding and there wasn't any pasture for the horses. The barn manager was not very nice when you got to know her or to the horses.

We live in eastern North Dakota.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 horses kept at my moms house and I board 1, the one I board I pay 200/month, The normal board is 300 but I supply the grain because I don't like the grain she feeds there, it would reek havoc on my mare's stomach as she is prone to ulcers. The barn and indoor are less then ideal but the owner takes fantastic care of the horses. I moved her there because that's where I take lessons and I wanted to be able to take lessons on my horse. It was only supposed to be for a month or 2 but then one of her other students started part leasing her so that takes care of most of the board  I really only pay 50/month :-D 
I'm not sure how I would rate it because the while they have an indoor and outdoor arena they are in less then ideal condition, the outdoor is very rocky and the indoor has an open doorway and areas where there is no roof, it had that plastic covering but it blew off so they need to replace it. So while the actual place isn't great the barn owner/instructor is great and I know my horse will always be taken care of. She gives her all her supplements, ulcer meds when she needs them, I bring new stuff and she gives it, such as last week I came with aloe juice for her lol. So I guess the facility would be 2 stars but care is 4/5 stars lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My bo charges 150 for lease and then i believe for boarders its probably closer to 180 depending on the 'extras' we do not have inside outside stalls per say so that doesnt change but there are still extra fees for grain ,blanketing,medicine,shoeing/trim and so on haha so ya :]
oh and thats in CA


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I have never boarded in my life but the places around here that do board are around $300-400+. Most of them have indoor arenas and individual turnouts. One of the places has a dressage arena? >> whatever that is... They have a cross country course, They an arena for jumping and an arena just for schooling? They do a lot of eventing too ;p 

Luckily I don't have to board since my family owns a big farm so we just keep all our horses and other animals there


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I board at several different places, depending upon season and plan. So, May through October my guys are at a small private facility, outdoor grass arena, 10 miles of groomed trails, 300 acres, only 4 boarders, plus owners horses. Full care, feed 2x/day, basic first aid as needed, holds for farrier,turnout 12 hours minimum, lush fields. etc. Stall is $300/mo, pasture with run in is $250. Nice, clean barn, nice tack room. In winter months I take my one guy to a place with an indoor. If I take him to Va with me, stall board with turnout, feed 2x.day, blanketing, etc, is $475. Dirt aisle, open tack area, pretty basic, but nice. If I leave him in NY he gets the 5 star place, gorgeous, hot and cold wash stalls, etc, full board huge indoor, and all nearly new, so really clean, for $525/mo. No outdoor riding area tho. All include trailer parking also.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in the Dallas/Ft.Worth TX area and charge $265 for pasture and up to $420 for a stall. I'm one of the cheaper facilities for what I offer. I consider my barn to be 3 stars with Stargate Sport Horses to be considered a 5 star facility.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is making me cry! lol I live in Illinois and the cheapest board around here you can find is AT LEAST $550...AYE YAYE YAYE!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

LuckyHorsey7 said:


> Please share with me what your board is and what state your in. Just wondering how my barn is in the mix of thigs.Oh also on a scale of one to 5 stars on how nice it is, indoor arena etc. Thanks and sorry if its alot to ask.
> 
> My barn, New Jersey
> 650 first six months. 750 after your not "new" anymore.


"Nice" is a relative term. I have more folks tell me how clean my barn is than I can believe. To me it's very normal to clean stalls every morning, sweep and do cobwebs. 

In pricing - ammenities and location have to be taken into consideration. Our box stall rate is less than what some of you folks are paying for pasture!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

When comparing numbers you also have to take into account what amenities there are and what that means in your case.

Some places a box stall means a horse lives in his stall and is turned out. Others it means you have a stall but it is only used for the short time the horse is eating its grain meal and back out it goes, so mainly 24/7 turn out.


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

The place I board at charges $150 normally but I only pay $75 because my horse is a Miniature. I think it's subpar. There are no shelters for the horses (at all), the barn owner tried to convince me to let her 10 year old daughter train my horse and this girl doesn't even know the word "whinny" - she says "weenie", and says she had a "welch" pony. She's nice, but doesn't listen. She was following me around like a puppy one day while I was walking my horse and just to be nice I let her lead him. I told her I don't trot my horse in hand yet because he gets too excited. As soon as my back is turned, she starts running full speed tugging on the lead rope to get him to gallop. Koda is just being dragged, not complying thankfully. Then, when he wouldn't run, she unclips the lead line (inside the fence) and starts whipping it at him to freak him out into galloping around, which he did. Not really pleased with the place but it's the cheapest one around. 

EDIT: It's really ok, my original post makes it sound pretty bad but it's ok.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is completely off topic, but I'm currently snooping the website of the place Starline posted. They have the oldest horse I've ever seen: 


> This 1995 year old stallion has all the color, size, and style you will want to see in your foals.


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> This is completely off topic, but I'm currently snooping the website of the place Starline posted. They have the oldest horse I've ever seen:
> :shock: :lol:


ok, what am i doing wrong, I click on the link and go to the page with the pic of the big beautiful barn and can't get any further then that :? everything I click either brings me back to that page or to e-mail them


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I googled to get to the actual website.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Here for full board its $275-$450 depending on what the facility has to offer, pasture only is normally $150.00.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I pay $250 a month in AZ for a 16ft by 30ft outdoor stall with shade. 

Amenities are decent enough. Big tack room with access to the BO's saddles and grooming supplies if you need them (also halters, lead ropes and bridles). Outdoor arena with decent footing, poles, barrels, trot poles and crossrail jumps) and covered observer's seating. Turnouts available (do your own or pay one of the other boarders $3/day to do it for you). Access to some wicked trails just across the road.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I don't board, but around here, it varies from $15/week but you do EVERYTHING and there are no facilities, right up to $200/week and they feed, rug and turn out for you (grooming and tacking up is considered your responsibility unless you're a lesson kid riding school ponies, and riding schools rarely offer board), and the $200/week is all inclusive of feed and farrier. Vet and worming is your responsibility. And they have facilities and then some (for Australia, that is - America has some gorgeous barns that we only dream of)

This is per horse.

We live on 10 acres, it's not ours, we just rent it. $240/week is very very cheap for a suburban rental around here and that's what we pay rent for our ten acres, plus we have no boarding fees. Of course we own our jump standards and the only "facilities" are two beat-up stables and a small round pen, but it's cheap!

When we were boarding we were on the cheapest, DIY everything, partly because we didn't/don't have the money to fork out masses of cash for them to feed, rug and provide facilities.

This is local to ME, in my small town, so city folks fork out a huge amount more. Mum's friend's sister had a colt and she was paying $500/week simply because he was entire and it was risk money.

Edit; although I would kill for access to a BO's saddles  (I am struggling to find a jumping saddle that fits both me and Monty)


----------



## colette (Sep 3, 2011)

FreeDestiny said:


> I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Board where I'm at is 550 before gst/pst for a 12x12 stall and you get a locker. That also includes feed 2-3x daily (not totally sure) turnout, blanketing, fly spraying etc. We have 2 round pens, trails ten minutes away, hot/cold double wash rack, floor heat, automatic waterers, some sort of undeground poop conveyor (open a hatch, shovel it in, travels in the abyss), 110' by 220' heated indoor arena, 440' by 220' outdoor sand arena. I consider it 5 stars.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was pretty much the barn I was riding at this summer; we (since I wasn't boarding a horse, I helped out a lot) fed the horses 2-3x per day, 12x12 stall, turnout, fly spraying, we have one huge (not sure about the size) indoor ring, and one outdoor ring with jumps. We've got the automatic water buckets, the underground poop thing, and hot/cold shower stall. I'd consider it five stars. But the board was somewhere around $1,500. This was on
Marthas Vineyard in Massachusetts.


----------



## colette (Sep 3, 2011)

colette said:


> That was pretty much the barn I was riding at this summer; we (since I wasn't boarding a horse, I helped out a lot) fed the horses 2-3x per day, 12x12 stall, turnout, fly spraying, we have one huge (not sure about the size) indoor ring, and one outdoor ring with jumps. We've got the automatic water buckets, the underground poop thing, and hot/cold shower stall. I'd consider it five stars. But the board was somewhere around $1,500. This was on
> Marthas Vineyard in Massachusetts.


Sorry, I forgot to add that that's $1,500 per month. But everyone at the barn is really nice. If I were boarding, I would definitely pay for that at that barn!


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to pay $290 for my gelding to be outside, in a pasture- thats about a quarter of an acre to maybe a half with about 4-5 other horses... It doesn't have a run in but it has an automatic waterer- and does have some treats that go over the fence line. Then we payed about $15 every other month for them to worm. Basically that's all we got. LOL Nothing else special. Only perk it has was a indoor arena with somewhat heat when they turned it on, but it was kept at around 40 degrees or so (in wisconsin weather I def. wasn't complaining)

But I'm moving on the 19th too a new place that's $150, that he'll be on about 9-10 acre pasture with 4 other geldings and a mare, and worming would be around $10 every other month, only down fall that it doesn't have an indoor arena so riding in winter will be obviously limited, but does have a nice run in shed and a lovely cow that he'll be able to make friends with.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Where I board it is $110 for outside, $150 for stall ( this includes the feed ) which is hay 2x a day and grain. They have about 20 stalls, many different outside pens (all have cover), and a large pasture. Horses go out in the morning and come in at night, get fly sprayed if you hang it on the stall, and basic cares for first aid type stuff. Also have an indoor arena, not huge but big enough to train, stay in shape, and do smaller patterns and larger outdoor arena. It's pretty nice, if I had a amazing barrel horse and some more money I would probably go to the other barn in the area (which is about 75-100 more ) so that I could train easier and have more heated stuff, but this barn is nice and works well with what I need and my college life of paying for all my own stuff..


----------



## IDKY (Sep 10, 2011)

Our barn is an old cattle/ bank barn so it stays nice and warm in the winter and cool in the summer, Oliver has a 10 x 20 stall, Merlin and Rosie each have a 10 x 10 stall, we have about a 300 sq. ft. hay storage area, 10 x 10 feed/ storage room, shared use of a 12 x 18 tack/ storage area, we also have access to a 12 x 30 storage area that we don't use. Merlin and Rosie have their own private 75 x 100 dry paddock with run in shelter for everyday turnout and go out on grass 3-4 times a week for 12hrs. Oliver is on unlimited pasture and lives in an 8 acre pasture with two other horses that has natural shelter. Our barn has no indoor, but we have over 100 acres of trails and fields to ride on, plus the barn owners property which is about 17 acres. We also have a 125 x 125 sand arena. 

We provide all of our hay, grain and bedding, the barn owner feeds in the mornings for us and we feed ours in the evenings and hers when she goes to a show. We pay $125 a month and only share the barn with one other boarder, who is my best friend. The barn owners horses are in a different barn on the property. I give it five stars even though it doesn't have an indoor, we get excellent care there and even if the arena is not useable, we have plenty other places to ride.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I've boarded at two places this year. The first one was $185 with grain once a day and hay twice a day. Indoor arena (not heated), no real tack room (was the bathroom) outside hose with cold water, mud dry lot about half an acre. My mare was with four other horses. No cross ties or hitching posts.

I moved in July and pay $240. Indoor heated arena, outdoor arena, round pen, hot and cold wash bay, tack room, lounge with AC, in a 2 to 3 acre lot with four other horses with some folage which helps cut out the mud. Hay all day and automatic watering system. All kinds of cross ties and hitching posts. I grain her myself and pay for it. 

I would give it 4 out 5 stars just because the BO can be territorial. But well worth the extra money. Overall horse is happier. I'm in Nebraska. Go Huskers!


----------



## abbyshamrock (Jul 12, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> I've boarded at two places this year. The first one was $185 with grain once a day and hay twice a day. Indoor arena (not heated), no real tack room (was the bathroom) outside hose with cold water, mud dry lot about half an acre. My mare was with four other horses. No cross ties or hitching posts.
> 
> I moved in July and pay $240. Indoor heated arena, outdoor arena, round pen, hot and cold wash bay, tack room, lounge with AC, in a 2 to 3 acre lot with four other horses with some folage which helps cut out the mud. Hay all day and automatic watering system. All kinds of cross ties and hitching posts. I grain her myself and pay for it.
> 
> I would give it 4 out 5 stars just because the BO can be territorial. But well worth the extra money. Overall horse is happier. I'm in Nebraska. Go Huskers!




That is very cool. For some reason, Nebraska always seems to be cheap on their board. I board my horse out in Bennington NE and it's 250 for outside. Planning on moving her to the Papillion/Bellevue area so I can be right across the street and have it be 50 dollars cheaper. But at the moment, I don't got the money. Ah well... It will happen soon!!


----------

